
Ruby Best Practices - Full Book Now Available For Free - pw
http://blog.rubybestpractices.com/posts/gregory/022-rbp-now-open.html
======
crazydiamond
This came out a month back, iirc.

I read a chapter on writing API's. Nice chapter. Not to be sarcastic, but he
does help us understand how to get around the limitation of not being able to
create multiple constructors for a class. Coming from a Java background, that
was one really confusing thing in ruby.

~~~
s3b
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1198924>

------
sandal
Yay for the short half-life of HN!
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1198924>

But for those who enjoy the book, I've already moved on to my next project:
<http://www.rubyproblems.com/>

~~~
sbcc
The Ruby Problems site looks like it could be really interesting.

Couple of suggestions, if you had a one off membership fee (instead of $3 per
solution), and a way of registering without using OpenID, I would have signed
up/paid immediately.

